#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  The Gunman

## Chrdiyap

US on-screen character Sean Penn comes back to film following quite a while of quiet with "The Gunman", again an activity motion picture in which he plays a hit man spooky by his past and acting Javier Bardem, Idris Elba, Mark Rylance and Ray Winstone.

----------

